# My Arizer Air just croaked on me...



## damnsmoker (Jan 8, 2016)

Not even three months old, needless to say, I'm less than thrilled about it. I've emailed them, but I don't have the receipt anymore. I did register on their site when I bought it though, so hopefully they will come through with a repair or replacement. Has anyone had to deal with their warranty service before? If so, what was your experience?


----------



## enigmaphoenix (Jan 8, 2016)

Failures happen, how they respond to failure is key. They have what appears to be a decent warranty. I have no experience with them but am curious as to how your experience goes. Keep us posted!

Thanks,
Enigma


----------



## damnsmoker (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, they responded to my warranty email. They sent me the typical troubleshooting questions, asked me for shipping info and asked me to get an alternate copy of proof of purchase date. I was able to get a duplicate receipt from the store so I'm a bit more optimistic.


----------



## damnsmoker (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, I just got my Air back from Arizer today; actually it's a brand new one. The customer service was great, turn around time was exactly one week from when I mailed it in, to when I got it back. Mind you, the company is located about an hour from me; but still, that's pretty great and I am quite happy.

The good customer service was what prompted me to buy a stationary model from them as well. I got the Extreme Q and absolutely love it. I even use the aromatherapy thing regularly!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 28, 2016)

Been smoking for 12 years now and I would have to say I got my Extreme Q a few weeks ago and its one of the greastest things I have ever smoked out of.

Only qualm I have is how hot it can get to touch...need to order a pair of test tube tongs


----------



## damnsmoker (Jan 28, 2016)

I have mine running right now, I run rosemary essential oil in a cotton ball in the mornings. It's supposed to help make you more alert and it kills any residual pot smell that might be hanging around from the night before.

The black part of the glass should stay cooler, that's what I always grab when emptying it. It can still be a bit tricky though and I have had some "Ow! Fuck!" moments. I've taken to giving it a couple of minutes before emptying it. If I'm in a rush, I might load up the other bowl, but I almost never do that.

Which do you use the most, the whip or the balloon?


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 28, 2016)

I used the 2 bags then tried the whip between 3 people and a good sized little nug about .5 of a gram and it worked perfect and got us all medicated.

Since then I have exclusively been using the whip only as its much easier to deal with and get better hits in my opinion.

I let it heat up to about 385ish and start to raise the temps with each hit. While taking a hit with the whip I like to turn the fan on to #1 speed and take a huge rip. I could put about .2-.3 of a gram and get a good buzz going and feel alright. Much more efficient then me rolling a blunt and a more healthy way to consume.

For giant hard clouds I found 468ish tends to roast the weed to its fullest while vaping and I toss the ABV into a jar to bake with later. I do not recommend starting at that temp though! LOL..I have just been putting it through it's trials...seems it has to get above 400*F to be effective sometimes. Which from my Pax 2 and the internet says that 420 should be the highest sweet spot before you start to ruin your bud.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 28, 2016)

I love the extreme Q as well. Mine is like 3 yrs old. Maybe more I dunno. I broke the little potpourri thing. I didn't like the bags. I just use the whip. It's great especially for Qwiso and Kief. I mostly like to roll my flower tho. I recently bought a bowl too and would still rather have my J's. Anyway, if you ever have a desperate and wanna cut an early bud, it will vape. Tastes totally like shit. Best to use low heat and dry it out for a few ten turn up the heat and vape. It works! I would say if it broke tomorrow I would buy from arizer again. And their products are really affordable. Good job guys from a satisfied customer.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm happy to know that its lasted you that long! Being a new buyer that makes me excited to know that its going to last me well worth the money I spent on it.

I feel at odds with what I paid for my Pax 2 at $240 after seeing I can get a new one off ebay for $200


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 28, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I love the extreme Q as well. Mine is like 3 yrs old. Maybe more I dunno. I broke the little potpourri thing. I didn't like the bags. I just use the whip. It's great especially for Qwiso and Kief. I mostly like to roll my flower tho. I recently bought a bowl too and would still rather have my J's. Anyway, if you ever have a desperate and wanna cut an early bud, it will vape. Tastes totally like shit. Best to use low heat and dry it out for a few ten turn up the heat and vape. It works! I would say if it broke tomorrow I would buy from arizer again. And their products are really affordable. Good job guys from a satisfied customer.


I've seen and heard of people testing bud right off the plant. I might try this with a lower nugget off my Fast & Vast


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 28, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I've seen and heard of people testing bud right off the plant. I might try this with a lower nugget off my Fast & Vast


Dude. It will work. I mean I had been out for a few weeks so was kinda desperate. It will work. It tastes green as shit. I set it on like 150 for a while or something like that. And then when I thought it was ready I ran it on up to the vape point. Still taste like shit tho. Will get u high.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 28, 2016)

I've spent $70 in the last few weeks when I have my first grow going as I type this ...and if you look at my journal you would see why I'm kinda upset over that lol


----------

